
Test your color vision - alexko
http://xritephoto.com/ph_toolframe.aspx?action=coloriq&utm_source=blog.xritephoto.com&utm_medium=textlink&utm_campaign=coloriq
======
donutdan4114
Scored a 70 with my less-than-great laptop screen.

The problem with any of these online tests is that it is skewed based on your
monitor, graphics card, OS, and browser settings.

~~~
alexko
You are right, at least, regarding the monitor. I tried two monitors (other
factors being equal), got 28, 4, 68 with Dell IPS LCD, and 31, 11, 78 with
Samsung TN LCD (paired t-test p-value=0.08). It might be that amount of light
or time of day is another factor introducing variance.

